# Difference between Male and Female Cane Toads??



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is it easy to tell when they are younger?Also what is the maximum size that a dwarf bullfrog grows to?Thanks Jackie


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's practically impossible to tell the difference when they are young, I'm afraid. Adults are pretty easy- the male is much smaller and has nuptial pads on his hands. Dwarf African bullfrogs get to about 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Is the Male cane toad bigger than a female?:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Is the Male cane toad bigger than a female?:2thumb::2thumb:


the female cane toad is larger than the male but you can still get some big males, females are darker than the males,they valso have paler throats, i believe its only the african bullfrog were the male is larger than the female this could possibly be because he stays and guards the tadpoles, just a thought dont quote me on that lol

cheers spencer..............


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you had any luck spencer finding a bullfrog?Have you looked on reptiles888?

I want a cane toad,I was just about to order one from blue lizard reptiles last night,I had only just had an email from them,2 minutes before my email went through it was sold


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Have you had any luck spencer finding a bullfrog?Have you looked on reptiles888?
> 
> I want a cane toad,I was just about to order one from blue lizard reptiles last night,I had only just had an email from them,2 minutes before my email went through it was sold


i spoke to 888 today they got a few in just before crimbo and they have all gone they will turn up sooner or later, exotic pets and 888 both have cane toads in,

cheers spencer..........


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am scared of their poison hurting my cat or dog :gasp:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I am scared of their poison hurting my cat or dog :gasp:


dont let the cat or dog handle the toad lol:2thumb:

cheers spencer........


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They only release their toxin when they are really stressed or roughly handeled/chewed. I've kept them on and off since I was 12 or so (a *long* time ago!) and I've only seen them do it two or three times.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> the female cane toad is larger than the male but you can still get some big males, females are darker than the males,they valso have paler throats, *i believe its only the african bullfrog were the male is larger than the female this could possibly be because he stays and guards the tadpoles, just a thought dont quote me on that lol*
> 
> cheers spencer..............


Sounds right to me.


----------

